# Killing Brown Ducks



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

With the ND opener so early this season there isnt going to be much color on the birds. Hard to pass on the hens if they all look like hens. It wont matter much to the younger or less experienced hunter, they look at numbers mostly anyway, but in my opinion not much color means not much satisfaction.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

We had no trouble telling the hens from the drakes this weekend.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

We also had a lot of mallards in the spread and I could easily tell the drakes from the hens.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No problem telling the mallards apart this weekend. If you looked close the gadwal drakes are getting darker already as well.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My little bro that was out this past weekend during the youth hunt had no probalem telling apart the drakes and hens. The drake mallards they shot were very noticable, with quite abit of green on there heads.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Wood Duck - I agree, I think it will be pretty difficult to distinguish drakes from hens, especially if light conditions are marginal. And as you said, no color = no satisfaction. There isn't anything more satisfyuing than a drake mallard/pintail/woodduck/bluewing in full color plumage. It just isn't as exciting when their heads are just starting to turn green.


----------

